# Any pictures of a 22 cape horn bay



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has one that could show some pictures of the boat, under the console , live well and possible access to the back pumps.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

I know someone on pff has to have one.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

google image search has some


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are local just run by Cape Horn and look at them for yourself.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

a start....

http://www.google.com/search?q=22+c...-aksQTq8oDoAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=853&bih=523

http://www.google.com/search?q=22+c...=1&q=22+cape+horn+bay+series+console&tbm=isch

http://www.google.com/search?q=22+c...=22+cape+horn+bay+series+stern+pumps&tbm=isch

https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...plans&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll try to take a few next weekend when i get back to OB


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They don't make the 22' Bay anymore. I believe '05 was the last year they made that series. Pretty sure the 23' is the only bay they make now and its a totally different animal. My fishing partner has a 22' Bay and its an absolute beast of a bay boat. It'll run circles around a Pathfinder in rough water.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

I have a 2004 Cape Horn 22' Bay Series. The console is huge. Big enough on the outside for two adults to shelter behind it and huge dry storage on the inside. The way the whole front of the console opens makes it super easy to access all of the wiring behind the dash. The live well is also HUGE. Bigger than most larger offshore boats I have been on. The pumps in the bilge are a little difficult to access but most boats are like that.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

Yep they don't make them any more. Not looking for the newer 23 footer. I am looking for the older bay series 22 ft from 2000-2004. I seen plenty of the Google images and a you tube video but was really wanting to see the console, livewell setup, and access to bilge pumps. From what I have heard if you can find one they are one of the best.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Will try to take some pics first chance I have and get them posted up for you . I love mine!


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

also wondering how if the hull self bails to the bilge or to the outside of the boat


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Outside of the boat. I have one. I bought it last year. I'll fish it as long as it lasts or until something better comes along. Best bay boat ever made IMO. If you find one, buy it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Yea they are kinda rare. If you find one for sale go look at it and test splash it. I bought mine used and when I test ran it the bilge completely filled with water because the live well hose broke off. You couldn't even tell from the outside! I didn't even notice it was sitting lower in the water at the dock. After we put iert back on the trailer I happened to look in the bilge and it was full to the top! That was one thing that sold me on it right there. The other thing was we were able to comfortably sip on a "beverage" while doing 60+ mph in a very choppy, white capping bay!


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

Reel Sharp what size motor did your cape come with? I have heard they are rated up to 300hp.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Mine is rated for 300 hp and it has a Yamaha 300 HPDI.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Reelsharp said:


> The other thing was we were able to comfortably sip on a "beverage" while doing 60+ mph in a very choppy, white capping bay!


Sounds like a winner to me. lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

I have heard the point clear got the mold after cape horn. How do the point clear 22 bay compare to the originally. Also would be very appreciative if someone that has one could snap some pictures or the boat and post them.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Of someone doesn't do it before, I'll take some this evening for you.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

thanks johnboatjosh


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

I gonna ask one more time and leave it alone. If any one could please at their convince take some pictures of the bilge live well and under console i would be extremely grateful.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

that's completely my bad. I forgot, will take care of it in a few minutes.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Finally......console and livewell. The measuring board is for scale. It is 37" long. I can measure the dimensions of the livewell if you need me to.

And, yes, the boat's filthy. She's getting a bath this week.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

thanks josh is there a hatch for access hatch to the pumps kinda curious what that looks like.

Thanks for the pics by the way how long did it take for you to find yours i know they are pretty much impossible to find so just curious


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

gulfcoastsurf1 said:


> thanks josh is there a hatch for access hatch to the pumps kinda curious what that looks like.
> 
> Thanks for the pics by the way how long did it take for you to find yours i know they are pretty much impossible to find so just curious


There is access to the pumps from two places. Both relatively a pain though. I'll get some pics of that later this week. 

I actually didn't have to look that long to find mine. Got lucky I guess. However, I kinda thought the guy was asking a bit much for the one I bought but when I started doing research and found how hard they were to come by and how much everyone else loved their's I pulled the trigger.

I buy and sell boats quite a bit. I enjoy rigging them and that kind of thing. Once I'm done "playing" with them I usually get bored with them. My Cape Horn isn't leaving any time soon. I'd love to repower it eventually. There was a 22' one for sale in PC a while back, tower with controls on it too.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

The Point Clear boats are the same thing just a little newer. A local guy bought the mold from Cape Horn and put an inboard diesel with a jet drive and tried to sell it to the military. I can't remember what it was called but I have seen one. That venture was unsuccessful and he started selling it as the Point Clear with the outboard again.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

i did find a point clear on the east coast i think it was a year 07 that was asking 20,000 didnt know if they had the same reputation as the capehorn was a couple of months ago so i fiqure that it already sold


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Here some pics of my 22" Cape Bay hope this helps and I added some extra pics. Doug at Blue Coral done all the metal work, I'm very satisfied with it. Them guys are bad to bone.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Bam,

What's under your console on the right hand side?


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Freshwater wash down tank.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

What is the real loaded down draft? From research I have found 14 inches what is more than most bay boats ie pathfinder but would handle rough water better with the sharper deadrise.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

Also what speeds would you be looking at with a 225?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't have any pics right now but we have a 22 with a 150 yamaha 4 stroke. It does just below 40 top end. The draft of 14" is about right. We have a jack plate on ours and can run sub-12" all day. The bilge access is somewhat of a PITA but not to bad. We bought ours new in 03' and haven't had any regrets. I would recommend having a little more power as we went from a 150 2-stroke to the 150 4-stroke and its not the same. It takes a little longer to get on plane and does not top out as high either but fuel consumption is better. I would go with a 200+.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

gulfcoastsurf1 said:


> What is the real loaded down draft? From research I have found 14 inches what is more than most bay boats ie pathfinder but would handle rough water better with the sharper deadrise.


While I've never actually measured what mine drafts; my guess would be 15"-16". It definitely will not float quite as shallow as a Pathfinder but we're talking a matter of inches. On the flip side, when it chops up bad you can wave at the guy in a pathfinder as you cruise by him. :thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> While I've never actually measured what mine drafts; my guess would be 15"-16". It definitely will not float quite as shallow as a Pathfinder but we're talking a matter of inches. On the flip side, when it chops up bad you can wave at the guy in a pathfinder as you cruise by him. :thumbup:


This is the truth!!! We've passed multiple higher end bay boats in rough water and never had to wipe the spray off our glasses.:yes:


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Jack plate and trim tabs make a difference! Skinny water fishing in the morning right next to the Pathfinders and then run 20 miles offshore in 2-3 ft seas and catch my snapper (or whatever) limit in my 03 Cape Horn 22 Bay. You can tell it has its roots in offshore boats instead of skinny water flats boats.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> I don't have any pics right now but we have a 22 with a 150 yamaha 4 stroke. It does just below 40 top end. The draft of 14" is about right. We have a jack plate on ours and can run sub-12" all day. The bilge access is somewhat of a PITA but not to bad. We bought ours new in 03' and haven't had any regrets. I would recommend having a little more power as we went from a 150 2-stroke to the 150 4-stroke and its not the same. It takes a little longer to get on plane and does not top out as high either but fuel consumption is better. I would go with a 200+.


 
I have a 150 2 stroke Yamaha on mine and I can get 41 mph out of it on slick calm water. However, the hole shot is actually pretty good which is to be expected with the 2 stroke.


----------

